# Is Nutrafin Plant Gro ok with shrimp



## buddyfan (May 19, 2007)

Hi,
I have a planted freshwater community tank - two & half years old. 
Some of the plants get holes & I want to know if Nutrafin Plant Gro is ok with shrimp. I think they are Amano shrimp. I also have two large, 2-3in, freshwater prawn, at least that's what the lfs called them. They have really long thin claws.
The bottle says...
Nitrogen 0.15%
Iron 0.26%
Manganese 0.05%
Zinc 0.003%

Also is it likely to increase algae if I start to add nitrogen. I currently have virtually no algae. ( I do cheat and use Easy Balance so I only water change a third every 3wks or so.) The tank is lightly stocked at the moment I have about 85cm of fish out of a possible 220cm.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I have no idea about that particular fertilizer and shrimp, but I doubt that it's going to help your plant issues. Sounds like you need to dose Potassium.


----------

